# Herbal supplements



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

I know that everyone reacts differently to some supplements, but I'd like some input on the herbs below before I go and blow some money on them.

Damiana
Kava Kava
Passion Flower
Rhodiola Rosea
Holy Basil
Skull Cap
Valerian
St. John's WortThanky


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I was on St John's wort for about 3 weeks, 900 mg/day, I think. 600mg wasn't enough. 900 helped with my anxiety, but only because I was so drowsy I couldn't think. I've been taking magnesium and it seems to be helping a bit.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

Samtrix said:


> I was on St John's wort for about 3 weeks, 900 mg/day, I think. 600mg wasn't enough. 900 helped with my anxiety, but only because I was so drowsy I couldn't think. I've been taking magnesium and it seems to be helping a bit.


I read how magnesium helps with anxiety and tremors too..definitely going to try that out.


----------



## joesmo (Nov 27, 2010)

Try 5-HTP.... Nothing else seemed to work for me so i gave 5-HTP a shot and it worked. It dramatically reduced my anxiety and depression. Give it a shot!


----------



## uncc91 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use flax seed and fish oil, and it seems to help me personally. I'm also taking zoloft though and that has definitely made a difference for me. I don't know why SSRI's work so well for some people and don't do a thing for others. I don't even have any side effects that some people suffer from.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Dystopia said:


> I read how magnesium helps with anxiety and tremors too..definitely going to try that out.


Just don't get magnesium oxide, which seems to be the only kind that pharmacies carry. You'll likely have to order online. I know there's a thread on magnesium on here somewhere. I'm taking Source Naturals Ultra-Mag.


----------



## YadaYada (Mar 22, 2012)

Valerian works for me. Big-time. I also take 5-HTP, which gave me bursts of confidence but has since worn off.

The valerian unfortunately will start to waver off as well.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll try them, whenever I need them so it doesn't wear off as quickly for me. Thanks

Anyone know what type of magnesium ?


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

The type that gets recommended a lot is magnesium citrate. I take it before bed because it makes me really sleepy.

I'm currently taking St. John's Wort (600mg of Trader Joe's brand -- only $7.99 for a bottle of 100). It's actually working quite well for me. It makes me feel slightly "zoned out" sometimes, but mostly I'm just less emotionally reactive and makes my days go a lot smoother. No more descending into dark pits of terror.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 20, 2012)

MrWibblyWobbly said:


> The type that gets recommended a lot is magnesium citrate. I take it before bed because it makes me really sleepy.
> 
> I'm currently taking St. John's Wort (600mg of Trader Joe's brand -- only $7.99 for a bottle of 100). It's actually working quite well for me. It makes me feel slightly "zoned out" sometimes, but mostly I'm just less emotionally reactive and makes my days go a lot smoother. No more descending into dark pits of terror.


Thanks, sounds like it's worth the mere 8 bucks.


----------



## Stevebo (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree about magnesium. I've tried rhodiola, ashwagandha, and holy basil. None of which seemed to help. then i found using magnesium citrate greatly reduced muscle tension and anxiety. Im now using magnesium taurate which i like even more. just avoid magnesium oxide.


----------



## JD131313 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm beginning to take magnesium for anxiety as well and was wondering why you should avoid magnesium oxide?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I use chlorella and spirulina, good source of natural vitamins


----------



## kavaclos (Apr 11, 2012)

*Natural*

I use 1Hour Break, Kava based, oral spray..

Very convient for anxiety on the go. check it out


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

*Damiana* - Not tried

*Kava Kava - *I bought one bottle of this and took it off and on. Didn't notice a thing.
*
Passion Flower* - This seems to have a pretty nice (if mild) effect.

Rhodiola Rosea - Not tried.

Holy Basil - Not tried
*
Skull Cap
Valerian - *These two are often combined (along with Passionflower). If you can find them all together for a reasonable price (and you probably can) buy them. It's worth it. Valerian is very effective when it works. I think I noticed I build a tolerance to it off and on and I have to stop taking it for awhile. It's probably the best bang for the buck herb you can buy for sleep and relaxation. It's cheap. A lot of people complain that it stinks and it does but who cares? You only smell it for a couple of seconds before you take it and the rest of the pills stay in the bottle.
*
St. John's Wort* - I tried this and didn't notice anything.
*
Taurine* - I took 4 grams of this today and have been feeling very relaxed. The web says that's a safe dose but I dunno. Maybe you want to call a pharmacy and ask or something before you do it.
*
Picamilon - *Been taking this for about a week. The effects are very subtle but I think it's working well.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Valerian and panax ginseng work for me.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Rhodiola Rosea is highly recommended! I loved it, and I keep using it, after my bottles run out I take a week break and start again 

As for Kava, you better get the right, good kind and not the garbage they sell in stores.

I WISH Valerian did something to me.


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Kava Kava - I have tried the kavalactone extract, in paste and liquid form, and have to say its one of the better herbal remedies out there, but the extracts are quite pricy.

Skullcap - slightly resembles benzodiazepine effects hence its good for sleep. Also has neuroprotective and anti-tumor properties. 

Rhodiola Rosea - does well for exercise and mental stamina due to slight, overall mental/physical stimulation. I found it good for depression.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

BananaCat said:


> I was looking at the Kava Kava in the store this week and saw that the label said to only take it for a maximum of one month and that it has a rare but serious risk of liver problems associated with it.


Ok yea, disregard the idiotic warnings you see on their bottles, and I'd highly recommend to buy yours online not in the store, it's _usually_ junk. The plain root itself does not ever do anything to the liver. I'm sure it's not ok to use it everyday for extremely long time for other reasons MAYBE, but the only parts of it that can cause liver damage is stems and leafs.


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

I use chlorella. It is a good source of protein.


----------



## Omar22 (Apr 23, 2012)

I use flaxseed and seafood oil, and it seems to help me individually. I'm also getting zoloft though and that has definitely created a change for me. I don't know why SSRI's perform so well for some individuals and don't do a factor for others. I don't even have any adverse reactions that some individuals experience from......


----------



## awinterstale (Apr 25, 2012)

I use SmartStart Brain. Works well for mood and concentration.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Dystopia said:


> I know that everyone reacts differently to some supplements, but I'd like some input on the herbs below before I go and blow some money on them.
> 
> Damiana
> Kava Kava
> ...


Rhodiola Rosea worked for about a week at large doses before i built tolerance to it. Kava did nothing. valerian made me very drowsy.

things that worked for me: high EPA fish oil, exercise, tryptophan, 5-htp and manganese.
currently i take EPA and exercise daily with great results.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I stay away from most of them for me they're don't work for me at all.
regular meds work like a charm


----------



## Omar22 (Apr 23, 2012)

Omar22 said:


> I use flaxseed and seafood oil, and it seems to help me individually. I'm also getting zoloft though and that has definitely created a change for me. I don't know why SSRI's perform so well for some individuals and don't do a factor for others. I don't even have any adverse reactions that some individuals experience from......


Fitness Boot Camp Orlando


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

I work with supplements and have try them ALL. At the end of the day what I can say is that they can help you BUT the improvement is set a 5% MAX. 

Magnesium is a natural relaxant that can help you have a complete sleep cycle if you take it at night. Stick to a good Omega 3 and your good to go all the rest is MARKETING !


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

RamboTaco said:


> I work with supplements and have try them ALL. At the end of the day what I can say is that they can help you BUT the improvement is set at 5% MAX.
> 
> Magnesium is a natural relaxant that can help you have a complete sleep cycle if you take it at night. Stick to a good Omega 3 and your good to go all the rest is MARKETING !


...................


----------



## Benofbens (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as I know, the only drawback to magnesium oxide is absorption. You only get 25% of the magnesium that you'd get from other forms. Increasing the dosage doesn't help, as it's a laxative, and will just go right through you.

I do believe Kava(as with many medications, naturals, shades of red) are processed in the liver, which is why there is a risk of liver damage. Cardboard may not hurt your shoulders, but you can hurt them pretty bad lifting a large box improperly.


----------



## bigboywally (May 28, 2012)

Thought I might share my experiences of herbal supplements. I read about Valerian and Passion Flower as a mild sedative and thought I would give it a go. 
Did not think much to it until I used them both together in a socially anxious situation after I had given up caffeine. Then I really noticed their effects. I guess the tea/coffee counteracts the sedative effects. Sorry if I am stating the obvious, but it never occurred to me


----------

